# Superior Cigars



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of this company? Good Reviews? Seems like they only sell by the box and 5ers... Appears like they have some harder to find boxes at pretty good prices!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Link?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Link?


superiorcigars.com


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Never heard of them. For a retailer that's supposedly been online 10+ years that in itself is a little surprising.:dunno:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm not finding much about them... Only they they are run buy Humicon. Whom produces a unique patented electronic Humidor. And the Humicon website says they also sell premium smokes with a link to the seriouscigar website.

Humicon.com 

Humicon LLC
400 Oser Avenue, Suite 500
Hauppauge NY 11788

Same adress comes up when you try to find superiorcigars as well.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Never heard of them. For a retailer that's supposedly been online 10+ years that in itself is a little surprising.:dunno:


That's exactly what I find strange about the place.

If you end up ordering from them, let us know how they are. I'm curious now.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I placed an order with them back in March. Everything went just fine for me.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> I placed an order with them back in March. Everything went just fine for me.


Sweet! Suprised nobody else has used them or heard of them for that matter... They have Piggys, Rats, V Maduros, and Anejos OH MY!!!

For the other guys... I see they have been around for at least for a little awhile.. There site is posted in the puff internet cigar site thread that has a sticky.. And their site was posted on there 2.5 years ago...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-please-read/241173-internet-cigar-sites.html

edit: just found another thread from 2003 on here with a link to their site... lol


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

I too have placed a few orders with them, quick shipping, good packaging, A+. Will do business with again.


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

WOW!!!! Awesome selection of sticks at fantastic prices.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I've had good experience with them, although I don't find their pricing to be especially low. What are you guys finding good pricing on?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> I've had good experience with them, although I don't find their pricing to be especially low. What are you guys finding good pricing on?


Boxes of Anejos seem to be good as well as the Olivia V Maduros. Not dirt cheap, But definitely towards the bottom end of the spectrum of any other places I have found online.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> I've had good experience with them, although I don't find their pricing to be especially low. What are you guys finding good pricing on?


Yeah I second that. If there is none already, there should be an ongoing thread that is regularly updated for best pricing of so and so brand. If you want to be specific, maybe even nominate the range as well.

We consumers should band together and force the retailers and manufacturers to sharpen their pencils. It's like Fuel Watch but for cigars.

For example: Discount Cigars Everyday! - Hiland's Cigars - Cheap Cigars, DIscount Pipe Tobacco, Discount Humidors has the best pricing for Olivas I've seen so far while Atlantic cigars do a mean deal for the MB3 with cutter sampler.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Since it seems liek this place is legit, I wanted to give people a heads up that they have a really good price on the Illusione Singular Phantoms...I was looking for a box and they seem to have the best in stock price...


sadly they are in NY state so they will not sell to me without the 75% tax.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

Reviving this thread for brothers. Any more experiences with this site?


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Superior Cigars is run by a class act group of individuals that have been in the online retail and wholesale side of premium cigars for many years now. You can buy from them in 100% confidence. Tommy, Steve, Barbara and the rest of their staff are all a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

@KcJason1
I've ordered from them twice with good results.
I got LP UF-4's & UF-13's. Sticks came with small 72 boveda paks in zip-lok bags.
The sticks were in great condition.
The only drawback was slow shipping, but my orders were actually "pre-orders" last time the sticks were being released. Once the order shipped everything else was fine. they even responded quickly when I emails to find out when the order would ship.


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been looking at their prices, they sure won't get my business


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

Purchased 4 different boxes of cigars from them last week. All arrived in great condition. Will definitely purchase from them again


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mante said:


> Never heard of them. For a retailer that's supposedly been online 10+ years that in itself is a little surprising.:dunno:


Good point Warren i just saw that on their Web-Site!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow just noticed the thread is like 3 years old:decision::decision::decision::decision::decision:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow just noticed the thread is like 3 years old:decision::decision::decision::decision::decision:


LOL. Yeah the dinosaur roams again mate. :thumb:


----------

